# What is a good 2x96 light?



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi, I am in need of some advice. I have a 65 gallon 36L x18W x 24H tank with a 96w ahsupply light fixture I built myself. While this is enough light to grow most of my plants very well, my HC is not doing as good as I would like. So I want to upgrade my lighting but without the diy part this time. I am hoping that a 2x96w light will get my HC sprinkles growing into a nice carpet. 2x96 would bring me to 2.95 wpg. 
I did some research and these lights seem to be decent:

coralife 2x96w:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1383184/cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualight362x96watt

current usa 2x96w orbit:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1381739/cl0/currentusaorbit362x96wattpowercompactstriplightw3lunarlights

The coralife looks larger with more spread out lights and the current is more compact with the bulbs closer together. I have no idea which has better reflectors or anything. I need help!!! The current light says its for reefs but i am assuming i could use my 6700k bulbs which I already have. I can find both on ebay for around $200 which is just about the most I can afford right now.

Do you think 2x96 would give me what im looking for? And if so which of these or other lights should I go for? Up until now I only have experience with diy lights so I could really use some help from someone who has some experience with this.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I have the Coralife 2x96w fixture and have been very happy with it so far. However I don't have any experience w/ the Current fixture to offer any comparison. Good luck!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The Orbit is a much better fixture than the Aqualight. It's reflector is 2" to 3" wider than the Aqualight.

The ballast sits on top of the reflector with the Orbit. The ballast sits beside the reflector with the Aqualight. That's why the reflector is wider on the Orbit. Plus the Orbit is 1 1/4" wider overall.

You can see this in the pic's of the Orbits. The Orbit is 8 1/4" wide. http://current-usa.com/files/1138833157Orbit.pdf
Here's the Aqualight. It's 7" wide. http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209666/product.web

The Orbit comes with white moon lights which are kind of neat.

Like you mentioned; the Orbit's front bulb is a dual actinic bulb that will have to be replaced for a plant friendly one. The Aqualight comes with 2 6700K bulbs.

I have two of the Orbit fixtures and two of the Aqualight fixtures and I like the Orbits the best.

Are your 96w bulbs square pin? That's what the 2x96w Orbit uses I do believe. Both of my Orbits use square pin bulbs. I have the 20" and the 30" Orbits.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have both fixtures, I perfer the orbit. Stright pin bulbs suck, yet another reason for going with the orbit.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, and yes my pins are square lol. OK orbit here I come. Think I should have enough light with just the orbit or should I put the third bulb in the old fixture and make it 3x96 lol?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

bgzbgz said:


> Think I should have enough light with just the orbit or should I put the third bulb in the old fixture and make it 3x96 lol?


That's hard to say because your 65g is 24" deep. The 2x96w Orbit fixture will give you almost 3 wpg. The reflectors on the Orbit are right up there with the AHSupply reflectors. I believe that I'd try the Orbit by itself first.


----------

